
We should probably step back and rethink this devops thing - cmcluck
http://thenewstack.io/towards-cloud-native-operations/
======
bandrami
I blame containers. I'm a sysadmin. My shop uses -- last I checked -- 4
different versions of Python. This is insane.

Nobody knows or cares what's in the stack anymore, because sysadmins are just
creating container infrastructure and letting devs do whatever they want with
it, and containerization has lowered the pain threshhold for that. Which still
doesn't make it a good idea.

